# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  The consensus 2018

## Tovarasu

4th annual blockchain technology summit, May 14-16, 2018 at the New York Hilton Midtown
Last year altcoins went up 500% after consensus.

https://www.coindesk.com/events/consensus-2018/

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BT...Market-Update/

https://youtu.be/m5HkaTlwLLM?t=257


I am buying some SONM.

----------


## Mr.BB

ETH is responding, some ratio gains.

SONM is nice, but they do have some competition.

----------


## Tovarasu

I like the ideea of the ability of being able to sell your computing power.
https://www.google.ro/amp/s/themerkl...m-vs-sonm/amp/

----------


## Mr.BB

> I like the ideea of the ability of being able to sell your computing power.
> https://www.google.ro/amp/s/themerkl...m-vs-sonm/amp/


Yeah, but the golem project has exactly the same objective, and it was launched first. And I think there is still some other project with same idea.... dont remember name.

----------

